# Roland Cube 60 Guitar Amplifier



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I'm looking to sell my Roland Cube 60 Guitar Amplifier. 










Asking price is £150 before shipping.

If you're interested PM me or post here :grin:


I've also got a Vintage Metal Axxe Wraith (with slight damage) £150 before shipping.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Damn man...where do you find this stuff??????

Anyhow if you want to get more bang for your buck just throw it on e-bay or a Music forum maybe? Im not sure alot of us heretics know how to do anything other then play with little plastic army men.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Azkaellon, you would be definitly wrong in that case, alot of us have things we enjoy doing outside of little plastic army men.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Azkaellon, you would be definitly wrong in that case, alot of us have things we enjoy doing outside of little plastic army men.


Ya but i think he can make a lot more money if he try's a music forum as well. Also Reaper im asking around about the stormtrooper suit for you a few of my buddys are avid star wars fans.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers, Azkaellon. I put this stuff here first because I'd rather sell it to someone in the community and I don't have to pay the tiny ebay fees lol. 

If I don't find any bites soon it will be going on the bay lol


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Cheers, Azkaellon. I put this stuff here first because I'd rather sell it to someone in the community and I don't have to pay the tiny ebay fees lol.
> 
> If I don't find any bites soon it will be going on the bay lol


Those fee's arn't tiny anymore......or i would have armys on there :ireful2:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump guys. I'm doing all I can to avoid this stuff going on ebay. I don't want to end up paying 10% of the profit to them lol


----------

